# Water fountain in garden?



## richaverma (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a small garden area in my home. I want to give it a sparkling look. Because I have always admired the idea of using ambient lights for every space of my house. Now I want to decorate my garden with water fountain lights. Can you suggest me something regarding this?


----------

